# Mud Lake



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Boaters beware, the levels on utah lake are very low. I had my three boys, father and father in law on mud lake for the youth hunt. Once you come out of the channel and head for the big water there are about 75 yards of mud ( water was maybe an inch deep)...it was even slow going for my long tail.....( father and father inlaw made up an extra 400lbs)...Just a heads up if your palnning on mud lake....named appropriatley this year


----------



## elknutz_1 (Aug 6, 2013)

So you were able to get out? We went 3 weeks ago & I couldn't get past the mud at the end of the channel (before all the rain). Boat was pretty heavy though. Saw an airboat & a hyperdrive were the only ones that made it out. Trying the south launch tomorrow - may end up in Goshen Bay for the opener?

Good luck next week


----------



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, we were able to get out, but it was slow....we were heavy as well. There was another long tail motor that was behind me, slow going for him as well.. Hyper came by us on the way back in. Maybe a little rain will help, I have not been out this week to check it out.....Maybe someone else has and they could post a report.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

http://water1.cuwcd.com/reservoirs/ResInfo.aspx?res=ulake
Lake is very low. Mud lake has been that way for a month or more be careful of ol fence posts and concrete out there. It will be worse in the wind as the water gets blown off the mud.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

The Swede ramp was basically non existent. There was about 75 yards of soup before you hit any water. Hit the mud with some speed at the end of the channel and you should make it.


----------



## elknutz_1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah the Goshen Bay launch is even worse than the Swede Lane launch. Was that you out there Saturday Whiskey?


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

It wasnt me out there on Saturday, I havent been back since the eighth of September. Kinda figured it wasnt going to get much better. This is the Swede launch looking South. That little smidgen of white in the center of the photo is the end of the gravel.


----------



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Some pictures of Mud lake looking soutwest, once you come out of the main channel...Water is about in inch deep.....i got through, slow going 14 foot boat, long tail, no decoys guns nothing. Also it was previously posted about fence posts and cement blocks....found the hook of a tie down wrapped in the motor....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That prop of yours looks sharp as heck.  
Looks like it's tough going out there right now.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah you know, The best years i'v had on Utah lake was when the water levels were way low, remember 5 years ago or so?? use to pound ducks and geese. I think if you can make your way out to a spot you'll shoot'em up


----------



## Paratrooper1944 (Oct 3, 2013)

I went down the channel this morning and it is still very mucky! I run a 18ftx60 boat with a 5500 hyperdrive. I made it through with no problem but I would watch your load if your running a smaller set up. Good luck to you all this weekend! Put the birds down!


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

How was launching at Mud Lake on the opener? After going down and seeing how low the water was last Saturday I made plans to hunt elsewhere. I could only imagine the chaos that was going to ensue on opening morning with people getting stuck and outboard motors trying to get out because people didnt scout.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Really shallow lots of boats fighting getting out there I talked to one guy who was stuck out there for two hours


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

So I know it's an old thread but has anyone been out to Mud Lake lately? Any idea what the water levels are like?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Still low and the upcoming cold will probably lock it up Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Copy that.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

It'll probably lock up more than that


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I meant until March


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Not lookin for anyone's hot spots but where else is there to go on Utah Lake this time of year. Does the entire lake freeze? It's a nooby question I know but I'm trying to expand my late season horizons. I have a 17' boat with a mud buddy.


----------

